# Moths and their scale/dust



## Michael W (15 Jul 2014)

When I was a kid my parents would tell me not to touch moths because the dust/scale on them was dangerous/poisonous, they can make you blind and cause your skin problems. It has since made me scared of moths like crazy but I'm not like constantly paranoid about moths or anything unless they are in the same room as me . But just a few days ago there was 3 moths in my room! 3!!! Needless to say after being taught that moths were harmful I proceed to retreat into another room until they were gone.

So basically I wondering if what my parents had said back in the days were myths or they contain some degree of truth. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jamie McGrath (15 Jul 2014)

no way moths arnt dangerous, that dust is to help them escape spider webs. Ive touched and held loads of moths and butterflies over the years and I can say ive got or suffered from any side affects.


----------



## BigTom (15 Jul 2014)

I think this is mostly an old wive's tale, although I do recall that there are a small number of moth species in South America which have barbed spines on their abdomen with a mild venom that can cause irritation if handled or inhaled.

Reminds me of a university friend who was terrified of split ends because his Chinese grandmother had told him if they reached his scalp they would continue to split internally and could cause brain damage...


----------



## tim (15 Jul 2014)

I have to catch lots my better half is petrified of them, I always try to catch them by hand so I can let them go outside rather than harm them never had any issue with skin problems or poison etc etc. hopefully I won't encounter any of the South American ones big tom mentioned


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jul 2014)

Just don't eat them...they taste horrible...


----------



## Tomfish (15 Jul 2014)

Don't believe the last posts, they have clearly never had to run in abject terror from a swarm of 'africanised' killer moths, these things are monsters! If you see moth run and never look back! (sorry watching Sharknado, I think it absurdity is rubbing off)

They are harmless, I'd worry more about about damaging their delicate wings.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Jul 2014)

Years ago, my friend threw a huge one ( alive!) and it landed in my mouth.

Like sucking the canister on a dyson. Dusty as hell


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jul 2014)

Hi all,
Burnets, Tiger moths and Cinnabar would be distasteful if you ate them, but I don't really think that is a risk. Hardly any of the British Moths are irritant, and then it is mainly the caterpillars of Brown-tail moth or recently arrived Oak Processionary moth  <http://www.forestry.gov.uk/pdf/fr_advice_note_oak_processionary_moth.pdf/$FILE/fr_advice_note_oak_processionary_moth.pdf>. 

You get the occasional scare story in the Daily Mail when there isn't any real news, but they are laughably poorly researched. 

The real story about Moths in the UK is the depressing one that many species are in terminal decline with knock on effects for Bats, Birds, etc.  <http://www.mothscount.org/text/19/moths_in_decline.html>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Michael W (15 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the reply everyone! It gives me some more confidence about going near moths!

A part from the stories from my parents I really have nothing against them. There are some really nice looking moths out there. I would not think about killing one regardless of me having a melt down if one was in the same room as me, I understand that they are valuable pollinators!


----------



## Lindy (16 Jul 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Years ago, my friend threw a huge one ( alive!) and it landed in my mouth.


I read this as ''a couple of years ago I got really drunk and one of my mates bet me a pint to put a huge moth in my mouth''


----------



## Hamza (16 Jul 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Years ago, my friend threw a huge one ( alive!) and it landed in my mouth.
> 
> Like sucking the canister on a dyson. Dusty as hell



Man, thats uber-nasty...

I hate moths, more so when they visit my room. I use a ceiling fan and it goes flopping around and gets hit quite a few times and is all over the place, quite irritating...I usually catch it using some bottle or container and release them out.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jul 2014)

I remember a story about a young and budding entomologist who upon discovering a hitherto unknown beetle to himself, decided he needed to take it home for further study. Not having a canister to carry it in he decided the safest place for its journey home was in his mouth...grim Anyway, it wasn't long before the beetle revealed its taxon...and he wound up with a mouth full of hydroquinone and hydrogen peroxide 

In case you're wondering it was a Bombardier beetle...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Jul 2014)

Troi said:


> I remember a story about a young and budding entomologist who upon discovering a hitherto unknown beetle to himself, decided he needed to take it home for further study. Not having a canister to carry it in he decided the safest place for its journey home was in his mouth...grim Anyway, it wasn't long before the beetle revealed its taxon...and he wound up with a mouth full of hydroquinone and hydrogen peroxide
> 
> In case you're wondering it was a Bombardier beetle...



..But his teeth were beautiful and white...


----------



## Jamie McGrath (16 Jul 2014)

Tomfish said:


> Don't believe the last posts, they have clearly never had to run in abject terror from a swarm of 'africanised' killer moths, these things are monsters! If you see moth run and never look back! (sorry watching Sharknado, I think it absurdity is rubbing off)
> 
> They are harmless, I'd worry more about about damaging their delicate wings.



Somebody wrote into the TV mag I buy and asked when Sharknado 2 was going too be shown on TV. Iv seen bits of the 1st one and cant belive anyone would be looking forward to the next one.[DOUBLEPOST=1405541490][/DOUBLEPOST]Sorry just checked the magazine and it was Crocosauras 2 They were after . I don't even know if there is a Sharknnado 2.


----------



## Tomfish (16 Jul 2014)

I think the point with these films is to be 'so bad their good', but that generally equates to being so bad they end up wasting an hour and a half of your life. Although the idea of sharks being dangerous on the land was so ridiculous it kept my interest about 45mins, before the hammy 'acting' tested my tolerance for crap. If there is a Sharknado 2, I'll probably give it a miss


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Jul 2014)

Tomfish said:


> I think the point with these films is to be 'so bad their good', but that generally equates to being so bad they end up wasting an hour and a half of your life. Although the idea of sharks being dangerous on the land was so ridiculous it kept my interest about 45mins, before the hammy 'acting' tested my tolerance for crap. If there is a Sharknado 2, I'll probably give it a miss





Biaaatch!


----------



## Tomfish (17 Jul 2014)

I can't argue with that.


----------



## Lindy (17 Jul 2014)

Serves the blahblahblahblah right.


----------



## kirk (17 Jul 2014)

I like moths, not the taste obviously. Interesting creatures, last year we went to a place called. Bishops wood which is an eco place where  they took us on a walk around the grounds looking in there moth traps. Later we went out with bat detectors. Our oldest son is now bat and moth mad and has acquired a bat detector via santa   the elephant hawk moth is my favorite at the moment


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jul 2014)

Hi All, My grandson is mad about Snails & bugs Same as me as a kid  A few week ago we found some caterpillars over the allotment brought them home and put them in a box with some food. Then he looked after them and watched them turn into moths  He was fascinated  I had not watched  this in years we watched it together Emerging from its chrysalis and pump up its wings  A special moment  Then after a few hours he let them go  A couple of pics of one of the moths   Then it flew out the window  
[DOUBLEPOST=1405622466][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1405622529][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Michael W (17 Jul 2014)

That is a lovely looking moth Roy! I can't say that I can get as close as yous to moths yet but I'll work on it


----------



## Kian McGrath (17 Jul 2014)

I think moths are gross! when ether I read, they always tend to land on me


----------



## tim (17 Jul 2014)

Michael W said:


> That is a lovely looking moth Roy! I can't say that I can get as close as yous to moths yet but I'll work on it


All you need to do is pick one up, it'll flap away in your hand until you release it and you'll both be grateful of the outcome


----------



## Michael W (17 Jul 2014)

tim said:


> All you need to do is pick one up, it'll flap away in your hand until you release it and you'll both be grateful of the outcome



Man I've been in a shower with one, when I noticed that it was there my reaction was insane hahaha . I had to run out with a towel until it left the the room.


----------

